# We are 4 months in and things are looking



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

good. We are talking to each other more, and more open. We have been going out on more dates and I have been going out by myself and having me time with my girlfriends. I ask for help around the house or if the kids are driving me insane for the day he will take them outside and I can relax for a few.
We are renewing our vows next month, our daughters asked us to do this awhile ago. He is planning an other night away for us. Things are looking good but I do have triggers, we got to IC 1x a month. I know there is still a long road ahead.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay!!! Good for you. Im so glad when someone can work thru it. I know it doesnt often happen. Congrats and keep working hard.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fab news.
Hope things continue to improve for you.
H and I are also 4 months into R. Things are going great here too!
I also still trigger at times and the mind movies are a killer but they are easing with time.
Keep us posted
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats and best wishes for continued success in your marriage. I'm happy for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

That is great news! Best wishes to you and your family!!!


----------

